# how to spend 1k?



## Neo (Apr 29, 2012)

I have 1k got somewhere in my pocket. How should i spend them?

Rules for suggesting   :
1. No begging .  
2. No study related stuff.
3. No donating . 
4. No saving .

Ahahahaaa


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

If you into Pc-games get a game Or See a good movie
Or Just save it


----------



## noob (Apr 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> I have 1k got somewhere in my pocket. How should i spend them?



Deposit it in bank.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

Give it to me, I'll spend it wisely.

Oh, first you have to dig out where you have put those 1k in your pocket. I guess somewhere is not specific enough,


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2012)

Give it to Faun.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 29, 2012)

1.buy a PC game
2.take 4 of your friends for a movie(assuming 1 ticket is rs200 then 5 X 200 = 1000)
3.spending like some kid is not utterly necessary,save your money
4.give it to some needy person(like faun)


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Spoiler



give 500rs to faun and 500rs to me.


 Do this its actually the best idea avial


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

give it to me else i'll close this thread


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Yea fine thats better but 15% to me


----------



## noob (Apr 29, 2012)

pay it to Faun instead...


----------



## tkin (Apr 29, 2012)

I need moar money, gimme gimme.


----------



## Neo (Apr 29, 2012)

everybody needs money... but what is special about Faun?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> everybody needs money... but what is special about Faun?


Kanjar.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> everybody needs money... but what is special about Faun?



Hes Internet Jesus


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> everybody needs money... but what is special about Faun?



if you dont like faun, i m next in line.


----------



## Minion (Apr 29, 2012)

get your self a good earphone if you listen to music like Sound Magic ES 18 for 400 bucks rest save it for future.


----------



## SabRakh (Apr 29, 2012)

Buy more RAM for your computer


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

SabRakh said:


> Buy more RAM for your computer



He can download more RAM for free
Download More RAM!


----------



## reddead (Apr 29, 2012)

lolz i saw the thread title and rushed to commnet "give it to me!" but damn!the line is loong

BTW imo you should get some books to read this summer,i recently got hobbit...

or get a watch or something


----------



## Neo (Apr 29, 2012)

Ram and earphone looks good. Which one?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 29, 2012)

Give it to me.
I'll turn it into 1000$ like those nigerians...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Collect more money and share it with all who asked the money or
your risking your life


----------



## R2K (Apr 29, 2012)

You seem to be too desperate to spend it 
There isn't much you can get for a 1000 bucks. 
Or else buy headphones, RAM or a memory card. 
But I recommend you save it !!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

R2K said:


> You seem to be too desperate to spend it
> There isn't much you can get for a 1000 bucks.
> Or else buy headphones, RAM or a memory card.
> *But I recommend you save it !*!



Yup Save it for future Needs.
Go watch Avengers-for 200rs+120(for Popcorn  ) save the rest


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 29, 2012)

Go to watch Avengers Thrice((600).+Rest in popcorn.
Or you always have the 2nd option. Give it to me if not others


----------



## Neo (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll buy ram or earphone, I guess then ...
PS. read the OP now .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> I'll buy ram or earphone, I guess then ...
> PS. read the OP now .



Throw into fire. You didn't say we can't recommend that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 29, 2012)

get a greeedy gf and take her to dinner lol...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2012)

Get this: *wemedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/google-lamps.jpg
Always wanted one for me... don't know if it would cost <1k though.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2012)

add another Rs.250 & buy BF3 or FO










pkkumarcool said:


> get a greeedy gf and take her to dinner lol...



you dont need a 'greedy' /fat/hungry gf to finish 1000 on dinner.
heck 1k is not enough for even one person. 

unless you're talking about fast food restaurants.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 29, 2012)

Get your Computer Serviced & Buy an Antivirus for it's Protection Because it will make your "Location: Near my Computer" SAFE & CLEAN! Hehe


----------



## R2K (Apr 29, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> get a greeedy gf and take her to dinner lol...



I wouldn't recommend doing that even if otherwise he has to flush that money down the toilet


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

^^JC, what a shame. He never asked for this.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Do donation?How about Bank transfer 

How many ids does Royal Tarun have


----------



## stonecaper (Apr 29, 2012)

1.Start a New Hobby... Maybe Model cars
2.Get a USB modem/those sexy hp Pen drives
3.Books..if you are into it
4.Get a Philips HP6341 Shaver if you are feeling confused and wanna Shave your body and try to Bat for The other team 
5.get a sasta Phone from some faltu brand Like Josh JB 89
6.Some classy perfume like Tabac Original Natural Spray

Or do Whatever u wish,who cares ...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

get a batman pendrive

save 100-200 more and get these 
Pen Drives Price List India: Computer-accessories: Flipkart.com

Or this cutie
Flipkart.com: Kingston Dragon 8GB Pen Drive: Pendrive


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 29, 2012)

Take lottery for 1k..
You may become a millionaire..who knows?


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 29, 2012)

Go buy an IPL ticket.


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2012)

how old are you ? go get urself a trimmer if u wanna grow a beard.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

We might suggest you something now and put you out of your misery, which is "confusion on how to spend 1k". But after that there are good chances that you might somehow manage to collect 1k again. and again and again. You entire life may then be eclipsed with this one problem of "how to spend 1k". Since you do not want to donate it or invest in studies, it is only adding to your problems.

In the light of such problems may I suggest you some permanent solutions:

1. Get a credit card, buy something for 100 bucks and default. There goes your 1000 bucks 

2. Get a gf - no explanation needed, God coded it into our genes for some reason

3. Keep the 1k note with yourself and boast forever, like till the end of time

4. ( end of my creativity... )


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 29, 2012)

There was an Indian site that was like thinkgeek.com, cannot recall now.

Sells some really geeky stuff. I'd put my money on a USB plasma ball that was something like 600 gandhis.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2012)

USB Plasma ball! 
That's one more thing which I would like to buy!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

don'y buy something which you will use occasionally.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 29, 2012)

2 x Frontech USB Joystick.


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2012)

You don't know how to spend money ?? Ridiculous.....


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 30, 2012)

So everytime you land money in your pocket are you going to make a New thread. 

You may not know but you may already have wasted 1K worth bandwidth of ours.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

kola2842 said:


> you don't know how to spend money ?? Ridiculous.....


+1




freshseasons said:


> so everytime you land money in your pocket are you going to make a new thread.
> 
> You may not know but you may already have wasted 1k worth bandwidth of ours.




Since he is nowhere to be seen for now be sure he is busying partying with friends and when his 1k will be over all he will do is come here post a closing message-Thanx for your HELP GUYS but my 1k is gone for now.!


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Throw into fire.



Illegal


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

^^+ Sin.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Neo said:


> I have 1k got somewhere in my pocket. How should i spend them?
> 
> Rules for suggesting   :
> 1. No begging .
> ...



buy X-mini speaker.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 30, 2012)

If you want a GF then you will be able to survive with her with 1k but Also think about future? Afterwards no one will be giving you any money so The Best option is that share your money with all the repliers...


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

^^each will get  1 or 2 rs at most then


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 30, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gives it to the Fauns.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

give yourself a lunch at a 5star hotel. considering you order a dish for 500 bucks + taxes will work out < 1k


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Take a bus ride and when conductor asks for money show it to him and take photo of his reaction.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

flush it down the toilet


----------



## d3p (Apr 30, 2012)

Buy yourself few more underwears from nike or levis & a pair of socks. That's what i do, when i'm in a shopping mall & confused what to buy.


----------



## R2K (Apr 30, 2012)

^^
Looks like everyone has tried their best suggesting what to buy that ranges from RAM to even underwears  .
To OP : what did you end up buying


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

Make a Phone cover out of the money. ?

Best idea  : make lingerie and from the notes and give it to your gf, no depending on your mood you could use 1 x 1000 rupee notes or just a single 1000 rupee notes. Think innovative think sexy !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 30, 2012)

Gone are those days when they used to make good troll-worthy threads.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2012)

JoJo looks like you have lost all hope


----------



## red dragon (Apr 30, 2012)

How old are you?
What is happening to this young generation X/Y/Z?
Smoke it up man!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 30, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Make a Phone cover out of the money. ?
> 
> Best idea  : make lingerie and from the notes and give it to your gf, no depending on your mood you could use 1 x 1000 rupee notes or just a single 1000 rupee notes. Think innovative think sexy !



 LOL who will give him 1000*1rs note change?
Its not possible with single 1000rs note BTW


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Make a Phone cover out of the money. ?
> 
> Best idea  : make lingerie and from the notes and give it to your gf, no depending on your mood you could use 1 x 1000 rupee notes or just a single 1000 rupee notes. Think innovative think sexy !


Looks like you've tried.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 30, 2012)

Have 3 Tequila shots



Spoiler



*www.singleforareason.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/tequila-shot.jpg


----------



## Neo (Apr 30, 2012)

Got a earphone , Sound Magic E18 and rest in my pocket for eating . Lol .


----------



## Neo (Apr 30, 2012)

Teh lol thread .


----------

